# Faire le ménage sur IPad



## nexus28000 (29 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

Il y a peu en regardant le menu utilisation j'ai remarqué que mon application mail occupait 1,8 go du disque de mon IPad et cela même après la suppression de la quasi totalité des mails. Comme on ne peut pas supprimer l'application pour la recharger ensuite quelqu'un aurait il une astuce pour regagner cet espace ?

Merci d'avance 

U


----------



## Gwen (29 Octobre 2013)

Supprimer les comptes puis les remettre.


----------



## nexus28000 (29 Octobre 2013)

Je tente !

Merci

U

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h56 ----------

Ok c'est bon ça a marche. 

Si vous avez d'autres astuces pour gagner un peu d'espace je suis preneur !

Encore merci

U


----------

